
Turn your Samsung Galaxy Note 8 into a laptop with - Risinia
https://miraxess.com/samsung-note-8-laptop/
======
Risinia
And it works aswell with Galaxy S8/8+, Mate Pro 10, LG v20, Zenfone 3 Ultr,
Razerphone, Lumia 950...

